# TL680G Roof light blind warping



## Happycamper2016 (Jul 11, 2018)

Has anybody else had trouble with the roof light blinds on the unit over the electric bed warping?
We have had one unit replaced under warranty and have been very careful to leave the bed down oseveral inches to provide air circulation when parked up but obviously that is not possible when travelling and it is starting to happen again! 
When the bed is fully stored there appears to be no gap between mattress and roof light.


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, we picked up ours on Tuesday and all has been well until we lowered the bed on Thursday to reveal the blind had warped significantly which prevents the fly screen and blind closing. Can I ask did you get a new blind under warranty, or the full roof light assembly. Looks like a major job 😢

Thanks Richie


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, I take it that's down to the temperatures we've had recently? I dare say there'll be a lot of folk with that problem.


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep the first night it was fine, however we hit 30c the day after and this is what has bowed the unit. As mentioned earlier the lack of air circulation will just act as an oven. So on the way home we will
Pop into the dealer and get it booked in for a replacement. 😢😢


----------



## Christina NZ (Feb 6, 2019)

We also have had one replaced under warranty


----------

